# How do you pronounce Bocote?



## LisaC (Oct 10, 2009)

Is it Bo-coat? Or is it Bo-coat-tay? Or maybe Bo-caught-tay?

We all have to start somewhere, right? =]


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It's the second way…. with the accent on "coat".


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I've heard it pronounced, "BOW COAT E"


----------



## Thuan (Dec 12, 2007)

If it's Spanish in origin, then Charlie is right, Bo - COE -tay, putting a stress on the second syllable.

An American derivative is probably Bow - coat- TEE just because it's rolls off the tongue cleaner during an English conversations.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Guess I'm learnin too, I call it the first way Bo-coat


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Same as Beyonce


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've called it the first way.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Shiz-nit, it's Bo-co-te'!!!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Gimme some…I'll pronounce it for ya….


----------



## Meeky (Feb 1, 2010)

Ive been saying it wrong all this time? Dang it!! Do like the sound of bocote' though.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Interesting, I never thought about how I was pronouncing it. Now you have me thinking about other woods I am pronouncing wrong.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

dont feel bad, having learned mostly from books, it wasnt until i started seeing alot of videos that I found i was pronouncing alotta stuff wrong lol


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Whatever way you say it, it ain't wrong and we all know what you mean. Anyway, it is a beautiful wood.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

I pronounce it ….....PURDY

Scrappy


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Can't hear you, Scrappy.


----------



## Madwood (Jan 17, 2010)

That's why I keep a copy of my Funky-Wagnell's 'cyclopedia handy.


----------



## wolfram (Jan 14, 2017)

It doesn't matter what you call it, it won't come.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)




----------

